# Can You Get Electrical On Your Property for Just a Camper?



## adamskenneth (Sep 13, 2012)

I have hunting property near Manistee off of a paved road. There is currently no structures on the property. I know there is electrical power at the road. Is it possible to install a meter just for a camper, or will the city/township not allow this?


----------



## Michhunter609 (Apr 3, 2012)

You would have to go though the township office get a permit but yes you can. Put a pole in the ground for the meter to get hooked to then put what ever size outlet you need on the same pull and your done. It would kind of like what you hook up to at a camp ground.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

you can but depending on how far it is it can get very expensive 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

And they may limit the usage of your lot, without an actual dwelling. Really depends on zoning and who enforces it. Some lots are grandfathered for mobile homes/trailers, but they cannot be replaced (even if they burn)

PM Steve. He just went through something similar


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Like everyone said check with the township/county first. You should be able to set a pole and have an outdoor service installed.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The easy way to find out is to call the local electrical utility supplier. You want to talk with the electrical service planner. Set up an appointment and bring with you a scaled drawing of what you intend to do; make sure that you have a measurement from the last utility pole. You may have to grant an easement. Some of them will provide you with a drawing of what they expect when they provide you with the service lateral. You will need to go to your township and pull a permit. In some cases you are allowed to pull a homeowners permit while others you will have to have a master electrician pull the permit for you. Once complete you will have to have it inspected and green tagged.

Once green tagged you are at the mercy of the utilities construction schedule. Some co-ops get it done fast while others take months. Mine took months and they came up with every excuse in the book for the delays. The moral of the story is to plan ahead.


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Suddenly, zoning rears its ugly head. If the RV comes and goes, probably no issue, if it sits there its a mobile home (or could be under zoning). Some counties dont allow mobile homes PERIOD(except in designated RV/mobile home villages)

Call zoning first, then proceed.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

we had 40 acres in whitehall, all pine with a pole in the middle that had a meter and a 4 gang socket on it. we pitched a tent there for years


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Shoeman said:


> And they may limit the usage of your lot, without an actual dwelling. Really depends on zoning and who enforces it. Some lots are grandfathered for mobile homes/trailers, but they cannot be replaced (even if they burn)
> 
> PM Steve. He just went through something similar


Yeap, you can definitely get power on a pole and Consumers will be more than willing to do it if you want to write them a check. The problem will be with your local zoning enforcement as to whether they will allow you to have a travel trailer on your property without a dwelling.

Or I should say you can't park the trailer there for more than two weeks out of the year. This may be ok if you intend to tow it there every time you use it, but if you plan on using it like a mobile home, watch out.


----------



## adamskenneth (Sep 13, 2012)

I was reading a few places online that the first 100 feet or yards are free? The maybe totally false. How much do you estimate it would cost to go from the curb 50 yards back?


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Sometimes it depends. They probably wont give you any distance for free it is for a camper (they feel you won't use enough power to make it worth their while).

Again, make sure to get ahold of the zoning laws for the township you are in. That would be my biggest concern for you and your plans.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

When you contact the power company ask what it would cost to have them bury the line as well as what the cost would be for an over head line. 

Burying the line is always more expensive but it does have the benefit of a narrower cleared ROW and ROW's always seem to invite trespassers on quads and snowmobiles. Trees don't fall on buried lines either causing power outages. Seasonal users always seem to get their power restored last after a storm. FM


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ahh a Cloverland Co-Op satisfied customer I see.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

you do not have to tell them its for a camper. you simply need power for future work and improvements you would like to make someday.


----------



## Red Ark (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a place in missaukee county and when I looked into putting an electrical drop in for my camper the power company told me it would be $2200. They said once I had a foundation in for a pole barn or house it would be free. I have an utility pole about 100' from my camper but it does not have the transformer just the lines. I was told just using electricity for a camper they would not be able to recover their costs. 

Good luck. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Again the electric hookup may not be your biggest problem. The Zoning man might be. Make sure you get a copy of your local zoning restrictions. Don't know what township you are in, but if it is Stonach, you are sure to have problems with the camper.


----------

